# Offset Detailing Essex 2016 Black Audi RS6 Full Kamikaze Collection Detail Mad Gloss



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

A brutal 2016 black Audi RS6 was booked in for a fully bespoke Kamikaze Collection detail using detailer only Banzai Cut and Ichiban finishing polish with a two stage correction detail.

Coatings were a high priority, so the owner and I opted for three out of four coatings Kai Morita offers. The first after machine polishing was Miyabi Glass Coat, the second ISM Hydrocarbon Coat and the third the awesome Kamikaze Infinity wax. Putting all three together not only gives insane durability and protection for the paintwork and trim, but also adds to the machining process creating EXTREME gloss and depth to the finish. This is what differs and I favour over any other coatings out there, as soon as it's time to buff off after application you can physically see the difference and the next day when cured the look when you see this in person is phenomenal. Putting all three of the coatings above together creates an astonishing finish which really has to be seen in person.

Valet Pro products also get a mention, full wash down and decontamination process prior to polishing with their Citrus Pre Wash, Shampoo's and Dragon's Breath wheel cleaner really are the business. The interior was in need of a good clean up, so again Valet Pro came in handy with their Leather Soap - I cannot recommend this enough, shifted the grime off of the RS6's silver leather with pure ease of application and a lovely finish. Gyeon Leather Guard was applied on top for superb protection against dirt/dye transfer.

Wheel faces and calipers received coatings from Gyeon as did the exterior glass. Tyres dressed with Valet Pro classic wheel dressing, check that out, a really nice non sling semi sheen finish.

Interior glass was cleaned with Valet Pro's glass cleaner and vacuumed throughout. Engine bay was cleaned and dressed with Aerospace 303.

In conclusion, an absolute beast of a car and beast from the far east protection!

HD Video - Must see!






Pictures







Valet Pro Leather Soap - insane product 











Staff Bull..







The beast within.


Brought outside after the detail for a good lookie.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

One everybody would like in their fantasy garage and that one now looks perfect, top job


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A beast of a car and yet again, great work. :buffer:


----------



## mikanete (Sep 5, 2016)

Ufff fantastic car and work!!!

Thxs for share.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

lovely


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Awesome transformation, this has too be one of my top lottery cars.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Great work !
Surprised he didn't opt for the kamikaze wheel coat is well .


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

the video is a must to watch , top work.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Teufel said:


> Great work !
> Surprised he didn't opt for the kamikaze wheel coat is well .


Run out of that! haha


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Absolutely massive cars, can you imagine keeping this thing clean!

Fantastic effort on the detail, am sure all the protective coatings will make keeping it clean much easier.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Top job on an absolutely stunning car


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks blooming lovely! That Valet Pro Leather Soap looks worth a go! Cheers


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

lovely work mate :buffer:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

luke w said:


> Looks blooming lovely! That Valet Pro Leather Soap looks worth a go! Cheers


It's superb, best leather cleaner I've used!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Steviemk6 said:


> lovely work mate :buffer:


Cheers Stevie!


----------



## cosmicremedy (Jan 25, 2010)

Beast, looks great


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Many thanks!


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

More flake on that than a large 99


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Citygo said:


> More flake on that than a large 99


hahahahha:buffer:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

i'm not jealous....... I'M NOT JEALOUS!!!

beautiful piece of engineering..... and not looking the part too!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers, awesome motors.


----------

